# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاحد 12 يناير 2014

## ابو البنات

*اللهم إنا نستعينك، ونستهديك، ونستغفرك، ونؤمن بك، ونتوكل عليك، ونثني عليك الخير كله، نشكرك ولا نكفرك، ونخلع ونترك من يفجرك.

اللهم إياك نعبد، ولك نصلي ونسجد، وإليك نسعى ونحفِد، نرجو رحمتك ونخشى عذابك؛ إن عذابك الجد بالكفار ملحق.
اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت، وعافنا فيمن عافيت، وتولنا فيمن توليت، وبارك لنا فيما أعطيت، وقنا واصرف عنا برحمتك شر ما قضيت، فإنك تقضي ولا يُقضى عليك، إنه لا يذِلُّ من واليت، ولا يعِزُّ من عاديت، تباركت ربنا وتعاليت، لك الحمد على ما قضيت، ولك الشكر على ما أعطيت، نستغفرك اللهم من جميع ذنوبنا ونتوب إليك.

اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك، ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك، ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا. اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا أبداً ما أبقيتنا، واجعله الوارث منا، واجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا، وانصرنا على من عادانا، ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا، ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا، ولا مبلغ علمنا، ولا غاية رغبتنا، ولا تسلط علينا بذنوبنا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا.
اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك، وعزائم مغفرتك، والسلامة من كل إثم، والغنيمة من كل بر، ونسألك اللهم الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!
اللهم إنا نسألك خشيتك في الغيب والشهادة، وكلمة الحق في الغضب والرضا، ونسألك القصد في الفقر والغنى.
اللهم إنا نسألك نعيماً لا ينفد، وقرة عين لا تنقطع، ونسألك اللهم الرضا بعد القضاء، وبرد العيش بعد الموت، ولذة النظر إلى وجهك، والشوق إلى لقائك، من غير ضراء مضرة، ولا فتنة مضلة، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل : المريخ قدم السودان بشكل جيد امام بطل  العالم 
   اكد د. مصطفى عثمان اسماعيل رئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي أن الفرقة الحمراء  قدمت عرضاً جيداً امام بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا في اللقاء الودي  الذي جمع الطرفين يوم الخميس الماضي على ملعب السد وقال دكتور مصطفى إن المباراة  حققت مكاسب عديدة للسودان من خلال العرض المشرف  الذي  قدمه لاعبي المريخ  وأفاد أن المباراة تناقلتها وكالات الانباء العالمية وتطرقت الى  الرياضة بعيداً عن الأحداث السياسية وهو الامر الذي كان يتم تداوله بشكل مستمر  وقال: الآن الحديث عن السودان يتم من بوابة  الرياضة  ومواجهة فريق سوداني لافضل  فريق فى العالم حاليا بل وتقديمه مستوى نال الاشادة  .وأفاد دكتور مصطفى أن  المباراة وحدت الشعب السوداني  بكل اطيافه وتعدداته فاستاد جاسم بن حمد  بنادي السد  قد شهد برلمان سوداني بوجود جميع الوان الطيف السياسيي السوداني الى جنبا الى جنب   خلف المريخ وخلف الكرة السودان بل وخلف السودان فى المقام الاول .
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المدير الاقليمي لشركة (بافاريا) : سننظم مواجهات للمريخ امام  ميلان ويوفنتوس الايطاليان 
محمد محسن: سننظم مواجهات للمريخ امام ميلان ويوفنتوس  الايطاليان (مريخنا  فوق مريخنا فوق) هتاف ادهش الالمان.. واكرم الهادي منحني احساساً بانه يلعب امام  البايرن كل اسبوع غوارديولا  مرتاح للمواجهة.. وآن الآوان ان تخرج انديتنا من جلباب الاقليمية الى  العالمية اتصال  هاتفي : عبدالله كمال تواصلنا معه طيلة الايام الماضية، ظل يقابلنا ببشاشة ويحرص على  تمليكنا الحقائق والتفاصيل اولاً بأول، بوصفه المدير الاقليمي لشركة (بافاريا) التي  اشرفت على تنظيم المواجهة بين المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الالماني كانت كل معلومة تخرج  منه هي الحقيقية وكان بمثابة المصدر الاساسي لكل انفرادات (الهدف) طيلة الايام  الماضية، لذلك كنا الاكثر حرصاً على مهاتفته نهار امس  و(الدردشة) معه لفترة قصيرة كانت كافية لكشف الكثير من الكواليس والاحداث  والتعليقات التي صاحبت المواجهة التاريخية لكرة القدم السودانية.
*  كابتن محمد محسن.. تحياتي.. مهتمون جداً بمعرفة تعليقك على  المواجهة الحلم بعد نهايتها ؟
-  فعلاً (مريخنا فوق مريخنا فوق) و(سجل سجل يا تاريخ).. كانت هي تلك  الهتافات التي دوت باستاد نادي السد.. هي مباراة تاريخية وغير مسبوقة في تاريخ كرة  القدم السودانية.
*  اذاً فانت ترى ان المواجهة التي اشرفت شركتكم على تنظيمها قد نجحت  ؟
-  اكثر ما كانت تفكر فيه ادارة البايرن قبل المباراة هو ان تحقق  النجاح الجماهيري المطلوب، وما شاء الله الحضور الجماهيري لانصار المريخ في ملعب  المباراة اذهل الالمان انفسهم.. هل تصدق ؟، هناك مقعد خاص بي في مقصورة  (ٍٍVIP)، ولكن نسبة لان الحضور كان كبيراً لم اجلس عليه وظللت واقفاً  داخل الملعب طيلة زمن المواجهة.. اكشف لك ان كل الطاقم الاداري المرافق لبعثة  البافاري حرص على التحدث معي والاشادة بما شهده استاد الشيخ حمد بن جاسم ليلة امس  ووصفوا المباراة بالافضل.
*  كيف كان المريخ في تلك المواجهة ؟
-  المريخ شرف العرب والافارقة، كان كبيراً بحق وحقيقة، قدم مباراة  تكتيكية على اعلى مستوى.
*  هل تحدثت مع ادارة البايرن حول المستوى الفني للمباراة ورأيهم  فيها ؟
-  بالتأكيد كنت مهموماً بذلك الامر جداً، وازيدك من الشعر بيت عندما  بدأت المفاوضات لاقامة المباراة، واقترحت اسم المريخ السوداني، البعض من الاداريين  هناك عرفوه والبعض الآخر لا، ولكن بعد المواجهة الجميع كان سعيداً بالمباراة،  وباتوا يعرفون المريخ جيداً، ويدركون ان هناك اندية بافريقيا لديها القدرة على  الصمود امام اقوى اندية العالم.
*  ماذا عن غوارديولا ؟
-  كنت حريصاً على الاقتراب منه بعد نهاية المباراة، وخاصة تلك  اللحظة التي توجه فيها لتحية المدير الفني للمريخ الالماني مايكل كروجر، سمعته  باذني يحييه على ما قدمه فريقه خلال المواجهة، ويقول له (برافو برافو كانت مباراة  اكثر من جيدة).
*  ولكن كانت الرهبة واضحة على محيا لاعبي المريخ خاصة في الدقائق  الاولى ؟
-  ذلك امر طبيعي، فانت تواجه بطل العالم، ولكن بمرور الوقت بدأوا في  التماسك والتعامل مع المواجهة بشكل عادي وطبيعي.
*  هل هناك لاعب معين بكتيبة النجوم لفت نظرك ؟
-  (ايه اللي بيعمل فيه اكرم دة، الواد دة مش عادي).. تعامل مع  المباراة بطريقة مدهشة للغاية، منحني احساساً بانه يواجه بايرن ميونخ كل اسبوع،  تعامل ببرود اعصاب كبير وكان عند الموعد في الكثير من الاوقات، اتوقع له مستقبلاً  كبيراً في عالم المستديرة.
*  ما زالت امام المريخ مواجهتين ضد زينت الروسي وريد بول النمساوي  ؟
-  اتوقع ان يظهر المريخ بشكل افضل امام بطل روسيا، فالثقة التي  نالها اللاعبين من مواجهتهم لبطل العالم والاداء الثابت الذي قدمه الفريق خلال  الجولة يجعل الامور اكثر سهولة خاصة وانهم تأكدوا ان كرة القدم هي (11 لاعب) ضد (11  لاعب)، لا اكثر ولا اقل.
*  وماذا ايضاً؟ 
-  يجب ان نعلم ان الحصول على مباريات ودية بهذا الحجم امر مهم  وضروري، بالتأكيد الفائدة من ان نلاعب بعضنا البعض ضعيفة للحد البعيد، على عكس ان  نلاعب الاندية العالمية التي تقدم لنا مواجهتها الكثير من الفوائد.. اقصد ان  الاحتكاك الاقليمي افريقيا وعربياً لن يساهم في تقدم كرة القدم لدينا الى  الامام.
*  من واقع مباراة المريخ امس، هل ترى انه يمكن للاحمر ان يواجه  اندية عالمية اخرى بعد معسكره الحالي ؟
-  اسم المريخ حالياً يتردد في كل العالم، الكبير والصغير يعرف ان  المريخ السوداني احرج بطل العالم وقدم امامه مباراة تاريخية، على مستوى شركتنا  لدينا علاقات بعدد من الاندية العالمية الكبيرة على غرار اي سي ميلان ويوفنتوس  الايطاليان، واثقون من اننا عندما نخاطبهم في اي لحظة لمواجهة المريخ سيوافقوا  مباشرة، وبالتأكيد نحن عازمون على القيام بهذه الخطوة في المستقبل بعد النجاحات  الكبيرة التي حققتها مباراة المريخ امام بايرن ميونخ الالماني.
*  نريد ان نعرف تعليقك على التعامل الذي تم بينك وادارة المريخ  ؟
-  اتقدم عبركم بجزيل الشكر والتقدير لرئيس نادي المريخ ومجلس  الادارة على تعاملهم الاحترافي معنا والذي سهل علينا كثيراً من الامور التنظيمية..  كما اتقدم بجزيل الشكر للجمهور السوداني الذي اعطى المواجهة التاريخية (الطعم  والروح)، واتمنى ان يدوي الهتاف (مريخنا فوق مريخنا فوق) يومي 17 يناير و27 يناير  امام زينت وريد بول.
*  عدد من المواقع العالمية تناقلت اخبار المباراة .. هل تابعت  الاصداء عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية؟
- طبعاً، يكفي ان موقع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) قال ان  المريخ احرج بطل العالم وفاجأه بمباراة مفتوحة.
*  بماذا تريد ان تختم هذا الحوار القصير ؟
-  الحمد لله الذي جعلني مساهماً في انجاح هذه المباراة التاريخية  والتي اعتقد انها ستشكل نقطة فارقة في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية.. واؤكد ان  التعاون بيننا سيستمر في السنوات المقبلة.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المدير التنفيذي لبايرن ميونخ: غوارديولا لعب بكل قوته أمام  المريخ 
  نقل الموقع الرسمي لنادي بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا  تصريحاً  للرئيس التنفيذى للنادي ماتياس سامر تحدث من خلاله عن معسكر فريقه بالدوحة  وعن الظروف الرائعة فى الدوحة “قد قمنا بعمل جيد حتى آلان. وحدات تدريب مكثفة، وعلى  درجة عالية من الإثارة. لقد جهز المدرب هذه الوحدات  التدريبية فى دقة منقطعة النظير. وقال ماتياس زامر أن جوارديولا المدير الفني  للنادي البافاري لعب مباراة المريخ السودان بكامل قوته، من أجل الفوز بنتيجة 0:2.  وقد وضع جوارديولا حسابا قليلا للقاء، حيث استمر لاعبى الفريق فى التدريبات حتى  قبيل المباراة بسويعات. وقد قال جيروم بواتينج عن مدى قوة التدريبات ” نحن نتدرب  بقوة وبكثافة عالية، ولذلك ليس من العجيب، أننا فى المساء مجهدون بعض الشئ.” وافاد  أن المهاجم الموهبة يوليان جرين اف سى قاد بايرن إلى الفوز على المريخ. وقد أشاد  ماتياس سامر بالمهاجم الناشئ قائلا “إن تقدمه يكون فى غاية الإيجابية. تحركاته جيدة  على أرض الملعب. لقد تأقلم بشكل جيد مع الفريق. ايضا اليساندرو شوبف ويللى صاليحي  أعطا انطباعا جيداً. اللاعبون الشباب اندمجوا بشكل جيد  ويتدربوا بإجتهاد. وذلك على  ما يرام.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الإسماعيلي المصري في الخرطوم غداً الأحد لملاقاة منتخب البحر  الأحمر بالثلاثاء

اعلن الجهاز الفنى للاسماعيلى بقيادة الكابتن احمد العجوز المدير الفنى  للفريق حصول لاعبيه على راحة سلبية اليوم السبت بعد قرار تاجيل مباريات الاسبوع  الخامس من مسابقة الدورى العام لحين الانتهاء من الاستفتاء على الدستور  الجديد وسوف يتم تجمع اللاعبين صباح الاحد استعدادا للتوجه لمطار القاهرة حيث  تتوجه بعثة الاسماعيلى فى السابعة صباح الاحد لاستقلال رحلته الى السودان والتى  ستغادر مطار القاهرة فى تمام الحادية عشر صباحا 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*زينيت الروسي يصل الدوحة يوم الثلاثاء ويواجه المريخ يوم السبت  المقبل  ينتظر أن يصل فريق زنت الروسي الى الدوحة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل لاقامة  معسكر تحضيري يستمر حتى الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري يؤدي من خلاله تجربتين  الأولى أمام المريخ يوم السبت المقبل فيما يخوض المباراة الثانية أمام ريدبول  النمساوي يوم الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري قبل أن تغادر البعثة الى روسيا..  يذكر أن المريخ يستعد حالياً من خلال معسكره الاعدادي بالدوحة حيث خاض الفريق تجربة  ودية يوم الخميس الماضي بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا خسرها بهدفين  نظيفين فيما يخوض تجربته الثانية امام زنت يوم السبت المقبل فيما يختتم تجاربه أمام  ريدبول النمساوي يوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الحالي قبل العودة للخرطوم والانخراط  في معسكره الاعدادي قبل استقبال كمبالا سيتي في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال  أفريقيا يوم السابع من فبراير بالخرطوم.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الهلال يتدرب على فترتين اليوم

واصل فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال تحضيراته للموسم الجديد وأدى مرانين صباح  ومساء اليوم على ملعب الأكاديمية العسكرية العليا بامدرمان وشارك في المرانين 27  لاعباً فيما اكتفى بكري المدينة في المتابعة من الخارج وغاب مدثر كاريكا الذي وصل  الخرطوم اليوم قادماً من السعودية وسينخرط في التحضيرات اعتباراً من الغد واشتمل  التدريب إلى تمارين متنوعة وخضع الحراس إلى تدريبات خاصة فيما نفّذ بعض اللاعبين  برنامجاً وضعه مدرب الأحمال وبمشاركة المجموعة ذاتها ويخوض الأزرق مرانين صباح  ومساء غدٍ الاحد حيث يتدرب صباحاً على ملعب الأكاديمية فيما يتحول على ملعب السلاح  الطبي عصراً

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*العناية الإلهية تنقذ المدرب محمد الطيب من الموت عقب اشتعال  سيارتة


تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان  العناية الالهية انقذت المدرب محمد الطيب من موت محقق عقب اشتعال النار في عربتة  بالقرب من منطقة الحاج عبدالله بالجزيرة عند الواحدة من صباح الاحد في طريق عودتة  من سنار بعد ان تابع احتفال فريقه الجديد ودهاشم بمناسبة فوزه ببطولة الدوري.. حيث  إنتبه المدرب الي صيحات عمال المطاعم والماره بخروج النار من ماكينة العربة ليسرع  محمد الطيب ومرافقيه عزالدين كوجاك ومحمد نصرالدين اعضاء فرقة المسرح المتجول ليخمد  اهالي المنطقة النار بشاعة ومروءة كبيرة بعد ان قاموا بحمل الماء وادوات الاطفاء..  ونشيد بأهالي منطقة الحاج عبدالله علي شجاعتهم ومروءتهم.. يذكر ان محمد الطيب تعاقد  مؤخرا مع ودهاشم سنار لقيادة الفريق في الموسم الجديد وكان محمد الطيب قام بقيادة  الرابطة كوستي بالصعود للممتاز هذا الموسم.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يعود للتحضيرات اليوم   يعود فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ الى التدريبات  اليوم ويؤدي مرانين صباح ومساء اليوم على ملعب العربي بالدوحة وكان الألماني كروجر  مُنِح لاعبي أمس فيما تدرب الفريق صباح الجمعة وكان الأحمر خاض مباراة ودية أمام  بايرن ميونخ الألماني الخميس خسرها بثنائية وأدى تدريباً صباح الجمعة ومُنِح  اللاعبون راحة مساءً وقال الألماني كاستن مدرب اللياقة إن الجهاز الفني سيكثّف  الجرعات التدريبية اعتباراً من اليوم وأفاد أن الفريق سيخضع إلى برنامج مختلف عن  المرحلة السابقة وأشار إلى أن اللاعبين سيكونون مُرهقين عندما يؤدي الأحمر مباراته  أمام زنت الروسي الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري بسبب الجرعات التدريبية المكثفة ويسابق  الجهاز الفني للمريخ الزمن لتحضير الفرقة الحمراء قبل مباراتي كمبالا سيتي في الدور  التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ممثل شركة بافاريا يوضح الحقائق حول مباراة الأحمر وبايرن  ميونخ الودية ويقول سنطلب من الهلال 12 ملياراً اذا طلب منا تنظيم مباراة   عقد الوفد الإداري للمريخ وممثل شركة بافاريا  مؤتمراً صحفياً بفندق هوليدي فيلا بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة أمس وتحدثا عن تفاصيل  مباراة بايرن ميونخ وكشف الوكيل المصري أن المباراة كان من المفترض أن يكون الأهلي  المصري طرفها إلى جانب بايرن ميونخ وأفاد أن فريق القرن اعتذر كما اعتذر الزمالك  فتم الاتصال بالمريخ ووافق وقال يوكسل إن المريخ لم يدفع شيئاً وسخر من الحديث الذي  تردد عن أن الأحمر قدم 12 ملياراً من أجل خوض اللقاء وأشار إلى أن هذه المعلومات  ليست صحيحة وأفاد أنهم اختاروا المريخ لأنه بطل السودان ولأنه يعرف كروجر وقال إنهم  حريصون على التعاون مع المريخ وذكر أنه اذا عُرض عليه التعاون مع الهلال بخصوص  ترتيب مباريات للأزرق في معسكر قطر فإنه سيطلب 12  ملياراً وقال: لأن الصحافة في السودان نبهّتنا إلى هذا الأمر سنطلب 12 ملياراً  وأوضح صديق علي صالح أن المريخ وافق على الدعوة ونوّه إلى أن يوكسل المدير العام  لشركة بافاريا طلب امهاله 24 ساعة عندما وصلوا إلى قطر وتحدثوا بشأن حقوق البث  وبعدها ردوا على المريخ ومنحوه حق تسويق المباراة أمام البايرن تلفزيونياً وأشار  إلى أن المريخ تعاقد مع قناة الشروق للبث رافضاً الحديث عن مُقاضاة النيلين وأوضح  أن المجلس صاحب القرار والأمر لا يعود اليه
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يواجه زنت الروسي ريدبول النمساوي مجاناً  قال المصري محمد حسن ممثل شركة بافاريا  المنظمة لمباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ بطل العالم والتي جرت يوم الخميس الماضي أن  المريخ سيلعب أمام زنت الروسي وريدبول النمساوي من دون أن يدفع شيئاً وقال إنهم لم  ينظموا معسكر الأحمر في الدوحة لكنهم شاركوا في تنظيمه ورتّبوا المباريات الودية  وقال إن الشركة مستعدة للتعاون مع المريخ وحريصة على استمرار العلاقة مع الأحمر  مشيراً إلى أنهم على استعداد لتنظيم مباريات للفرقة الحمراء في الامارات وحتى في  ألمانيا ونوّه إلى أنهم يمكن أن ينظموا مباريات للمريخ مع أندية كبيرة في  الخرطوم.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عبد الله البشير يرٱس بعثة الهلال للدوحة
عقد مجلس إدارة الهلال إجتماعا مساء السبت  ببنك النيل ناقش من خلاله العديد من الأجندة المختلفة وخرج الإجتماع بقرار  إسناد  رئاسة بعثة الفريق لمعسكر قطر لنائب الرئيس عبد الله البشير حيث تغادر البعثة  بالثلاثاء  

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قائد بايرن ميونخ: استفدنا من التباري ودياً مع المريخ  قال الألماني فيلب لام قائد نادي بايرن ميونخ  من خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده أمس إلى جانب الفرنسي ريبري مهاجم البافاري إن  فريقه استفاد من مواجهة المريخ ودياً وقال لام إن الأسلوب الدفاعي الذي أدى به  المريخ المباراة ساعدهم في تقديم أداء أفضل والاستفادة من التجربة وأشار لام الى  أنه نجح في تقديم أداء أفضل في الوظيفة الجديدة التي شارك فيه بعد أن دفع به  الأسباني غوارديولا في وسط الملعب .. ومن جهته تمنى فرانك ريبري اللاعب الفرنسي  ومهاجم بايرن ميونخ الألماني الحصول على الكرة الذهبية ونيل لقب أفضل لاعب في  العالم غداً وريبري مرشح للقب إلى جانب ميسي وكرستيانو رونالدو لكنه قال إن الجائزة  لا تشغل باله وينام جيداً مشيراً إلى أن مدربه طلب منه الاسترخاء والابتعاد عن  التوتر وأنه يعمل بوصيته.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الوالي يشيد بدور روابط المريخ في مباراة بايرن ميونخ الالماني اجتمع بهم 


عقد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي و نائبه  الاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان مساء اليوم  اجتماعا مع روابط المريخ فى دولة  قطر , وتقدم الوالي انابة عن اهل من مجلس الادارة واللاعبين والجهاز الفني  بالشكر لرابطة المريخ فى قطر على المجهود الجبار الذى بذلته الرابطه من اجل  اقامة مباراة المريخ وبايرين ميونيخ اضافة الى الدعم المقدر من الرابطة  الى الفريق الرديف , وقد تقدم مولانا عبدالحميد ابوقصيه نائب رئيس الرابطه  بالشكر لمجلس الادارة على اختيار قطر لمعسكر الفريق وذلك لما تتمتع به من  بنية تحتية رياضية جيده وتمني ان تكون جميع معسكرات المريخ فى دولة قطر .
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صديق صالح : ما قامت به رابطة الهلال بقطر مع المريخ يستحق الإشادة والتقدير اكد انه لم يكن يدري انهم هلالاب الا بعد ان انتهت مباراة المريخ والبايرن

اشاد العقيد صديق  علي صالح مدير المكتب التنفيذي  بنادي المريخ بالدور الكبير الذي لعبته رابطة فريق الهلال بقطر بقيادة  الاستاذ علي بتري رئيس الرابطة والهادي ومحمد بشير  وغيرهم من اعضاء  الرابطة منوهاً الى ان هؤلاء الرجال  اكدوا على أصالة ابناء الوسط الرياضي  السوداني الذين يقفون مع الفرق السودانية اينما حلت ولعبت ، واكد صديق انه  لم يكن يدري انهم من رابطة الهلال الا بعد انتهاء مباراة المريخ مع بايرن  ميونخ ، وقال : اثبت هؤلاء الرجال انهم سودانيون بحق وحقيقة ومن حقهم علينا  ان نشيد بهم وبما قدموه للمريخ ، وشدد صديق كذلك على الدور الكبير الذي  لعبته رابطة المريخ بالدوحة ايضا وتحملها للكثير في سبيل ترتيب هذه  المباراة .
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور حبيبنا ابو البنات علي المجهود المقدر تسلم  يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الف شكر على المجهود الوااافر يا صفوه يا عالمي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بنصبح على العالميين . . . كل الشكر أبو البنات على المجهودات المتواصلة
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور أبو البنات على اﻷخبار
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مشكوووور ابو البناات يا عالمي
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباحك نور يا أبوالبنات .. الشمس تشرق عندك .. دائما تمنحنا الزاد اليومى من الأخبار والأحداث .. كل كلمات الشكر والثناء أصبحت مسخا ولا تليق بمقامك السامى لعلنا نجد فى قاموسنا ما يليق بك ويضعك فى مقامك الذى تستحقه .. تحياتى وشكرى وعظيم تقديرى لك ولكل الأخوه الكرام الذين يسهمون بسهمهم فى هذه الصحيفه الراقيه والرائعه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*صباح الاشراق والخير الاخ الكريم ابوالبنات شكرا جزيلا لكم
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية اخونا ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*شكرا ابو الابداع.
انت نكهة المنبر وقلبه النابض.
موفق يا حبيب.
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*

‏ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ اﻟﺼﺪﻯ‬
****************
ﻏﻮﺍﺭﺩﻳﻮﻻ ﻭﻓﻴﻠﻴﺐ ﻻﻡ ﻳﺸﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻰ..

ﻭﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﺎﻓﺎﺭﻳﺎ ﻳﺴﺨﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ...

ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪﺍ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺘﻰ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻊ زينت ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎﻭﻯ..  
                                                                                                                    ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ:ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻯ ﺳﻴﻘﺎﻡ ﻓﻰ ﺃﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻓﻨﺪﻕ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻯ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﻣﻊ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﺒﺎﻓﺎﺭﻳﺎ ﻳﺴﻬﺮ
ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻝ:ﺣﺼﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻘﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﺑﺎﻓﺎﺭﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﻳﻮﺿﺤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ
ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺗﺘﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﻗﻤﺔ ﻗﻄﺮ
ﻓﻴﻠﻴﺐ ﻻﻡ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻮﻩ ﻳﺸﻴﺪﻭﻥ ﺑﺄﻧﺼﺎرﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ

ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺯﻧﺖ ﻭﺭﻳﺪﺑﻮﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ

ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺢ ﻳﻜﺜﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻋﺎﺕ

ﻣﺎﺗﻴﺎﺱ ﺯﺍﻣﺮ:ﻏﻮﺍﺭﺩﻳﻮﻻ ﺧﺎﺽ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻗﻮﺗﻪ

ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻰ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ

ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*[QUOTE=ابو البنات;644557]الهلال يتدرب على فترتين اليوم



انتو الجماعة بتمرنوا قهوة و لا ونسة و لا الحاصل شنو ناس قاعدين في واطة الله دي لا معاهم كورة و لا أي حاجة مساكين و الله الجماعة ديل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ...
ﺑهـــــــــــــــــﺪﻭﺀ
**************
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻤﺔ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ !
ﺍﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﻗﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺗﻤﻬﺪ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ
ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ
ﺣﻤﺪ ﺁﻝ ﺛﺎﻧﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ
ﻣﺒﺪﺋﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻃﺎﺭ ﻭﺩﻯ ﺿﻤﻦ
ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺭﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺑﻜﻞ
ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺟﺰﺀﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺓ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻟﻌﻤﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ .
ﻭﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻲ ﻭﻓﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ
ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻰ ﺿﻢ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ , ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻄﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻋﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻯ ﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻫﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻃﺎﺭ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﺘﻪ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﺠﺬﺏ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻻﺟﻨﺒﻴﺔ
ﻓﻰ ﻗﻄﺮ , ﻭﻫﻮ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺴﻌﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺘﻠﻘﻰ ﻣﻴﺰﺍﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﺳﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺨﺼﺺ
ﻟﻠﺘﺴﻮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺬﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻯ .
ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﻫﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻜﻔﻠﺖ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻧﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺑﻌﺜﺘﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺠﺰ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ
ﻓﻨﺪﻕ ﻫﻮﻟﻴﺪﺍﻯ ﺍﻥ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻰ ﻓﺎﻥ ﻗﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﻇﻠﺖ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ
ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻐﺮ ﺽ
ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪ ﻻﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻳﻦ ,, ﻻ ﺍﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺯﻳﺪ
ﻋﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻲ ﺍﺅﻛﺪ ﺑﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺿﺤﺖ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﺔ
ﻭﻗﺖ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﻋﻘﺐ
ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ,,
ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺗﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻠﺤﺸﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻯ ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﺎﻥ ﺑﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻭﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺛﻮﻗﺔ ﻓﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ
ﺍﻻﺧﺮﻯ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺧﻼﻑ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻻﺯﺍﻝ ﻳﺼﺮ
ﻭﻳﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﻤﻮﻗﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﺾ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻦ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺍﻯ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﻣﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻰ ﻓﻰ
ﺗﻤﻬﻴﺪﻯ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ .
ﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺗﺤﻤﻠﻪ ﻟﻨﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻣﺎﺫﻫﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻑ ﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ
ﺍﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺎﻳﺤﻔﺰ ﺍﻯ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﻗﻄﺮﻯ ﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻠﺘﺒﺎﺭﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻼﻋﺒﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺍﻻﻗﺒﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻯ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻣﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪﻭﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻭﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺘﻬﻢ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﻭﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺭﺍﺅﻭﻝ ﻏﻮﻧﺰﺍﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﺪ
ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻯ ,, ﻧﺄﻣﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻘﺎﻡ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﺧﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺒﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﻃﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﺘﺤﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻻﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ
ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻧﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻇﻞ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻻﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﺸﺎﻫﺪﺓ ﻓﻰ
ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﻗﻄﺮ .
ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻭﻑ
ﻣﺴﻠﺴﻞ ﺍﻻﻛﺎﺫﻳﺐ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻠﻠﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ
ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﺎﻓﺎﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺷﺮﻓﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﻭﺭﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺻﺤﻔﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺗﻢ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺢ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ
ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻭﻑ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﻢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ
ﺣﻮﻝ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺑﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ,, ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻛﺪ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻄﻠﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﻯ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺑﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻘﺪﺭﺓ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﻩ
ﻭﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ ﻭﺣﺼﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻧﻰ ,
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺷﺘﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩﻫﺎ ﻻﺣﻘﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﻓﻠﻮﻛﺴﻮﺍﺟﻦ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻨﻈﻢ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻮﻳﻨﻴﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ .
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﺟﺪﺩ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪﻩ ﺑﺎﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺳﻴﻌﺮﻑ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻪ ﻭﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺳﻴﻘﻮﻡ
ﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺸﻴﺮ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺑﺜﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ
ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ,,
ﻣﺎﺟﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻣﺎﺻﺮﺡ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻘﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺴﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺨﻴﻒ
ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻛﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺑﺎﻥ ﻣﺎﻳﻨﺸﺮ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺍﻛﺎﺫﻳﺐ
ﻭﺗﻀﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺨﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﻭﻳﺞ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺳﺪﺓ





*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جمال الوالي في حوار خاص لـ«العرب» : من يقول اننا ندعم المريخ من خزانة الحزب مريض وسنواجه الهلال بالدوحة !!!


 أشاد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السوداني بالدعم الكبير الذي تقدمه قطر للسودان في كل المجالات ومنها سلام دارفور، وأكد أن الشعب السوداني ممتن لقطر على كل ما تقوم به، وأضاف جمال الوالي أن قطر تستحق استضافة قطر لكأس العالم في 2022، للإمكانات الكبيرة التي تمتلكها، مرجعاً طلب استضافته إلى القيادة الحكيمة وبعد نظرها، وأن استضافة المونديال في قطر يعتبر مفخرة لكل الأمة العربية.
 كذلك تطرق جمال الوالي في حوار خاص لـ«العرب» إلى الكثير من القضايا التي تهم نادي المريخ المتواجد الآن في الدوحة لإقامة معسكر يمتد حتى نهاية الشهر الحالي، خاض خلاله مواجهة واحدة حتى الآن مع فريق بايرن ميونيخ وسيخوض بعد ذلك أكثر من مباراة.
 وكشف الوالي في حواره بأن المريخ سيلتقي نده الهلال في الدوحة الأسبوع المقبل.. كل هذا وأكثر من تفاصيل في الحوار أدناه.

 • في البداية حدثنا عن قصة اختياركم لمواجهة بايرن ميونيخ الألماني بطل العالم في الدوحة؟
 - في البداية أشكركم على هذا اللقاء وعبركم أحيي كل قراء صحيفة «العرب» التي تعتبر من الصحف المعروفة في قطر وخارج قطر، وحتى في السودان. ولنعود إلى سؤالك فمباراة بايرن ميونيخ هي فكرة أتت بعض الإخوان المتابعين لأعمال الشركات التي تقوم بتنظيم المباريات للفرق الأوروبية الكبيرة، وقد كانوا يبحثون عن فريق صاحب اسم معروف وله جماهيرية كبيرة ليواجه فريق بايرن ميونيخ، وقد كانت له من قبل مباراة إعدادية سابقة دون طموحات الفريق، ووقع اختيارهم على المريخ في السودان وتم الاتصال بأحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والذي أخبرني بأن هناك شركة ترغب في أن يلعب المريخ مباراة ودية مع بايرن ميونيخ الألماني في الدوحة خلال معسكره الإعدادي للقسم الثاني ولمبارياته في دوري أبطال أوروبا، وقمت مباشرة بالاتصال بمدرب الفريق كروجر في ألمانيا، ونحن نعرف بأن التاريخ المزمع إقامة المباراة فيه يمثل بداية إعداد للمريخ، وطلبت من المدرب أن يقوم بقطع إجازته ويعد الفريق مبكراً؛ لأننا ندرك أن مثل هذه الفرص لا تأتي كثيراً، وقد أمن المدرب بأن المباراة ورغم أنها في بداية إعداد الفريق فإنها تعتبر مواجهة تاريخية وتهم اللاعبين وتكسبهم الثقة في أنفسهم، وبالفعل بدأنا في تجهيز الفريق والاتصال باللاعبين، ثم توالت الاتصالات بيننا وبين الشركة الراعية لهذه المباراة والتي حقق منها المريخ مكاسب كبيرة، بأن منح حق الإعلان على قميصه وتعود الحقوق له، كما منح حق بث المباراة في السودان حصرياً، ليتمكن من الاستفادة منها، كما كان من ضمن الشروط منح الفريق تذاكر السفر، بالإضافة إلى الإقامة 3 أيام في الدوحة، وقمنا بالترتيب لإقامة معسكر طويل، وتحويله إلى الدوحة حتى يتسنى لها المشاركة في هذه المباراة والاستفادة من بقية الأيام في الإعداد بهذه المدينة.

 • وماذا عن المباراتين اللتين ستواجهون فيها بطل الدوري الروسي وبطل النمسا؟
 - وعدتنا الشركة المنظمة لمباراة بايرن ميونيخ بأننا إذا قدمنا عرضاً جيداً في هذه المباراة فستقوم بتنظيم مباراتين لنا أمام بطل الدوري الروسي وبطل الدوري النمساوي، وبالفعل فقد أوفت الشركة بوعدها بعد مشاهدتها للفريق يقدم مستوى جيداً أمام بطل العالم، ونحن في طريقنا حالياً لخوض هاتين المباراتين.

 • وماذا عن الأقاويل التي انطلقت تؤكد بأنكم دفعتم مليون ونصف المليون دولار لمواجهة بايرن ميونيخ؟
 - هذا الأمر لا يرقى للصحة، والمريخ بالعكس استفاد من هذه المباراة، وهذه أخبار مغلوطة تعود بعض الأشخاص على إثارتها للتقليل من قيمة مثل هذه المقابلات وإثارة عواطف الناس في السودان، وهذه صحافة معروفة وأشخاص معروفون بالنسبة لكل القراء، ونحن نؤكد بأننا إذا قمنا بدفع مبالغ فلا يمكن أن نتبرأ منها، ولكن للتاريخ فقد استفدنا مادياً من هذه المباراة، ووفقنا في أن نواجه الفريق الأول حالياً في العالم، ونحصل على عائد مادي ومعنوي مجز والكل يعلم أننا في السودان نعاني من أجل تسيير الأنشطة وإذا أصلاً توفرت لدينا مثل هذه المبالغ لاستقدام فريق فمن باب أولى أن نواجهه في السودان؛ لأن كل الحقوق كانت ستكون لنا، ونحن في الدوحة هنا تحصلنا على حقوق بسيطة ولكنها كانت مفيدة بالنسبة لنا.
 • لاحظنا وجود شعار شركة ooredoo على قمصان المريخ في مباراة بايرن ميونيخ؟
 - نعم شركة الاتصالات القطرية ooredoo والاتصالات السودانية سوداني قامتا بدعم المريخ في هذه المباراة، وقد حصلنا منهم على عائد مجز بالنسبة لنا.

 • ولماذا لا تفكرون في عرض شراكة دائم مع ooredoo وهي شركة كبيرة يمكن أن يستفيد منها المريخ؟
 - بالتأكيد فهي شركة قطرية تعمل في قطر، والشركات عادة في مجال الإعلان تنظر إلى مصالحها، ونحن سنتواصل معهم وإذا كانت لديهم الرغبة وكان المريخ يحقق لهم الفائدة بارتداء شعارهم فبلا شك أننا سنكون سعداء بهذا الأمر.

 • وهل كانت لمواجهة بايرن ميونيخ رسالة محددة؟
 - نعم المباراة كانت بها رسالة فنحن واجهنا بطل العالم في الدوحة العاشقة للسلام وأكدنا أن السودان ليست له حدود في التواصل رياضياً مع كل العالم، وأن السودان قادر إذا أتيحت له الفرصة للنهوض والتطوير، ويؤدي مباريات جيدة ولا يتهيب الظهور أمام عمالقة العالم.

 • المريخ يخوض معسكراً مثالياً في الدوحة ويواجه فيه فرقاً كبيرة، وهذا أمر لم نعتد عليه من الفرق السودانية، فما طموحاتكم في الموسم الجديد قياساً بما بذلتموه من جهد في إعداد الفريق؟
 - أعتقد أن السمعة الطيبة التي حققها المريخ في الفترة الماضية هي التي جعلته قبلة للفرق الكبيرة لكي تلاعبه، وذلك للانتدابات الكبيرة التي أجراها لتدعيم فريقه وكذلك الأجهزة الفنية المقتدرة كل ذلك كان له دوره، وأعتقد أن المباريات الكبيرة هذه ستكون إضافة للفريق وبالتأكيد فإن طموحنا هو أن نواصل في البطولات الإفريقية وليس التنافس المحلي فقط، فالمريخ حصل على بطولات محلية كثيرة، ونحن نسعى لرفع اسم السودان عالياً بالمشاركة في كل المحافل الإفريقية والظهور بشكل جيد وتحقيق الانتصارات.

 • ألا تخشون أن يصاب اللاعبون بالغرور ويؤثر المستوى الذي ظهروا به أمام بايرن ميونيخ سلبياً على مستقبل الفريق؟
 - بالتأكيد فإن الإدارة والجهاز الفني يجب أن يبذلوا مجهوداً كبيراً للحديث مع اللاعبين وتأكيد أن المباراة انتهت في وقتها، وأن عليهم المحافظة على المستوى والتطور وليس الرجوع إلى الخلف، وأعتقد أن الجهاز الفني قادر على التجاوز باللاعبين هذه المرحلة.

 • ستواجهون فريق كمبالا ستي يوم 9 فبراير المقبل في الخرطوم في أولى مواجهاتهم الإفريقية والمنطق يقول أن تقوموا بمواجهة فريق إفريقي إعداداً لهذه المباراة؟
 - نعم هذا الصحيح، ونحن نضع ذلك في حساباتنا ونتحسب إن سمحت الظروف أن نجد فرصة لمواجهة فريق إفريقي قبل مباراة كمبالا.

 • نرجع إلى الشأن المحلي، وهناك ميثاق شرف بينكم وبين الهلال في التسجيلات، وأنتم متهمون دائماً بخرقه بتسجيل لاعبين من الهلال كما حدث مؤخراً مع لاعب الهلال تراوري؟
 - تراوري لم نقم بتسجيله من الهلال وإنما قمنا بتسجيله من الجزائر، حيث كان في طريقه للتعاقد مع فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري، وهو لم يكن لاعباً للهلال في تلك الفترة، وميثاق الشرف المبرم بيننا يتلخص في أن لا نتعدى على اللاعبين الذين يرغب النادي في التجديد لهم، ولم يرغب الهلال في التجديد لتراوري، كما فعل الهلال الآن مع وارغو لاعب المريخ السابق والذي تم تسجيله في كشوفاتهم، وكذل من قبل مع الشغيل، وأعتقد أن المواثيق هذه تكون فيما نملك وليس فيما لا نملك.

 • رغم أنك رجل أعمال ناجح إلا أنك فشلت في تحويل المريخ إلى شركة تدر عائداً بالاستفادة من اسم النادي الكبير؟
 - هذا الأمر لا يستطيع أحد أن يقوم بها حالياً لأنها تحتاج إلى قوانين، وهذا الأمر لا يقوم به فرد لأن هذه الأندية جماهيرية ولا يستطيع أحد مهما أوتي من قوة في تحويلها إلى شركة إلا إذا كانت هناك رغبة من جزء كبير من المجتمع في ذلك.

 • نرجع مرة أخرى إلى الدوحة والتي تستقبل معظم الأندية الكبيرة في معسكراتها فكيف تنظرون أنتم لها.
 - الدوحة بلا شك لا تستقبل الفرق الكبيرة فقط، ولكنها تستقبل الكثير من الفعاليات، وهي تستعد بفضل بعد نظر القائمين عليها إلى استقبال أكبر حدث رياضي على مستوى العالم، وهو كأس العالم في العام 2022، وهو حدث يهم كل المنطقة، وهو شرف لكل الأمة العربية أن تحظى قطر بالموافقة على استضافتها المونديال العالمي، ونحن سعداء أن تنتظم الدوحة كل هذه النهضة العمرانية المصاحبة للتحضير للنشاطات الرياضية، ونحن نتمنى لها التطور والتقدم، خاصة أننا كشعب سوداني لها معنا الكثير من المواقف التي يحفظها السودانيون لقطر ولقيادتها الرشيدة، ونحن نعرف أن الدوحة الآن تمسك بأهم ملف في السودان وهو ملف دارفور، وتسعى لتعزيز السلام في هذه المنطقة من خلال التفاوض مع الفصائل المحاربة، وتعمل لتنمية وتسهم في إصلاح الحال في السودان.

 • هناك اتهام للمريخ والهلال باستغلال سلطتهم لتجنيس لاعبين أجانب لا تستفيد منهم المنتخبات؟
 - أعتقد أن هذه الأندية جماهيرية في النهاية والقائمون على أمرها يسعون لوضع بصماتهم في خارطة الكرة السودانية والآن دول كثيرة لا تحدد عدد الأجانب في أنديتها ونشاهد ذلك حتى في الدول المتقدمة ونشاهد هنا أن الجنسية تمنح للاعبين المميزين، والأمر ليس مسألة خلاف ونحن نجتهد في أن نجعل لهذه الأندية اسم في خارطة الكرة العربية والإفريقية.

 • أنتم متهمون بأنكم أبعدتم قدامى لاعبي المريخ من مراكز القرار؟
 - حوالينا الكثير من لاعبي المريخ القدامى في الإدارة وفي الجهاز الفني هناك أبراهومة وحاتم محمد أحمد والعديد من الأسماء التي تشارك بفاعلية في أنشطة المريخ المختلفة وهم متواصلون معنا وعلى علاقة مميزة ونحن نحسب أن كل من يتقدم للعمل في نادي المريخ لا يمكن أن نمنعه أو نحرمه.

 • كيف تقبلون بوجود مدرب واحد للياقة وحراسة المرمى؟
 - المسؤول الأول والأخير هو الألماني كروجر المدير الفني وقد طلبنا منه إحضار مدرب لياقة، وهو يعتقد أن كروز مدرب الحراس قادر على القيام بالأمرين.
 • قبل 10 سنوات قمت بثورة في مجال منشآت النادي، ما الجديد الآن وهل نطمح في أن يكون للمريخ منشآت مثل التي تراها هنا في قطر مثلاً؟
 - نحن لا نقارن أنفسنا بما يحدث في الخارج لضعف الإمكانات، ونحن بالعمل البسيط الذي نقوم به يتحدث الناس عن دعم الحزب الحاكم، وعن الدولة وأشياء كثيرة، وأعتقد أن ما يحدث من نهضة في الخليج من حولنا وحتى في الدول الإفريقية يتجاوز بكثير ما يحدث عندنا في السودان، وما يحدث من حولنا لم يأت من فراغ، ولكن من أفكار ترى ضرورة الاهتمام بهذا المنشط الهام، وما حققته مباراة المريخ مع بايرن ميونيخ من انتشار واسع لاسم السودان في كل أجهزة الإعلام العالمية، لم يتكرر من قبل، وما حدث داخل الملعب من وحدة وطنية في ذكر اسم السودان والتغني به لم يحدث في أي حراك آخر، ونحن نجاهد ونكابد وبإمكانات بسيطة ندرك بأن كل ما نقوم به هو قطرة في محيط أصبح واسع وبه إبداعات متواصلة، ونحن لعبنا في ملعب نادي السد الذي يعتبر تحفة معمارية، وبالتأكيد فهناك الكثير من الأندية في قطر تمتلك مثل هذا الملعب، وهناك الكثير من الملاعب التي يتم الإعداد لها لاستضافة قطر لمونديال 2022، وأعتقد أننا بحاجة إلى أن تكون لدينا نظرة مختلفة واهتمام كبير، ولا يعقل أن تكون لدينا مدينة رياضية لم تكتمل منذ ربع قرن، وآن الأوان لتغير نظرتنا.

 • هل ستواجهون الهلال في الدوحة خلال هذه الأيام؟
 - نعم سنواجه الهلال في الدوحة، وهناك تنسيق في هذه الزيارة وهناك احتفالية في نادي الأهلي القطري سنشترك فيها مع الهلال، وهذه ليست المواجهة الأولى بين الهلال والمريخ خارج السودان، ونحن نلتقي خارجياً كإخوان، والتنافس الحبي داخل الملعب يجب أن يسود بعيداً عن التعصب والنظرة الضيقة والتطرف، وهذه المباراة تم تحديد مواعيدها لتقام خلال الأسبوع المقبل.

 • كيف هي علاقتكم بالاتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم؟
 - مميزة، ونحن نختلف ونتفق ولكننا في النهاية نتفق في الثوابت بأن تكون الأولوية لاستقرار النشاط.

 • كلمة أخيرة؟
 - أجدد الشكر لكم في صحيفة «العرب» على هذا اللقاء، ولأسرة تحريرها، ولكل الشعب القطري وقيادته، ونقول لهم: إننا في السودان ممتنون وشاكرون لكل الجهود التي قدمتموها لنا، وعلى حفاوة الاستقبال، وأخص بالشكر سعادة السيد أحمد بن عبدالله آل محمود، نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الدولة لشؤون مجلس الوزراء الممسك بملف سلام دارفور والذي شرفنا بحضور مباراتنا مع بايرن ميونيخ، وسعادة الشيخ حمد بن ناصر وزير الدولة، واتحاد الكرة ونادي السد، ورئيس النادي العربي ورئيس النادي الأهلي، وكل الأندية القطرية التي فتحت لنا ملاعبها لنتدرب عليها، والشكر موصول لكل الإخوة السودانيين الذين وقفوا معنا ومنهم رابطة مشجعي المريخ، والشكر للجنة الأولمبية القطرية، والشكر لأسرة السفارة السودانية والذين ظلوا يتابعون الفريق وحريصون على ظهورنا بشكل جيد، والشكر لكل الإعلام الموجود في الدوحة والسودانيين العاملين فيه، وأعتقد أن الجالية السودانية قدمت رسالة طيبة تؤكد بأننا أسرة واحدة فنحن لم نشعر بغربة وإنما وسط أهلنا.

 من يقل إننا ندعم المريخ من خزينة الحزب مريض

 رئيس نادي المريخ جمال الوالي متهم بأنه يدعم خزينة المريخ من أموال الحزب الحاكم في السودان، وعندما واجهناه بهذا الاتهام قال: أنا متهم بأشياء كثيرة، لكن من يملك الدلائل على ذلك فليظهرها، والحديث ليس بفلوس، وأنا لا أهتم كثيراً لما يقال وما يكتب من وحي الخيال المريض لبعض الذين أصبح همهم هتك أعراض الناس والإساءة، ولا هم لديهم إلا إطلاق مثل هذه الشائعات المغرضة، ونحن نعمل ونعلم من أين أتينا ونراقب في ذلك مخافة الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا يهمنا ما يقال وما يكتب، وما يهمنا في المقام الأول أن نرضي ربنا سبحانه وتعالى وأن نرضي ضمائرنا ونرضي من وثقوا فينا لقيادة هذا النادي.

 الحديث عن عرضنا لشراء المدينة 
 الرياضية شائعة

 سألنا رئيس نادي المريخ جمال الوالي عن حقيقة تقديمهم لعرض لشراء المدينة الرياضية التي تمتلكها الدولة في مدينة الخرطوم فقال: نحن نحتاج إلى من يعيننا على تصليح نجيل الاستاد، هذا حديث «فارغ» ونحن الآن نحتاج إلى من يعيننا فقط على تصليح أرضية الملعب، وهذا الحديث شائعات وكلام للاستهلاك، وقد درج البعض وهم يعرفون أن هذه المعلومات مغلوطة، وهم من يطلقون الشائعات لشيء في نفوسهم، وليس لأنها حقيقة، وهؤلاء الذين يرددون هذه الشائعات في قرارة أنفسهم غير مقتنعين بصحتها، ولا يمكن أن يكون هناك ناد يعاني من تسيير نشاطه يمكن أن يشتري مدينة رياضية للدولة، ومن يكتبون هذا الحديث لديهم أغراض ويجب أن يسالوا عنها، وماذا يقصدون من ورائها، ومن يتحدث عن أن المريخ دفع 12 ملياراً ليواجه بايرن ميونيخ أو أن المريخ سيشتري المدينة الرياضية، فهو بالتأكيد له قصد في إطلاق الشائعات، فإما أنه يريد إثارة عواطف الناس ضدنا وهم يعنون من ظروف شتى، أو أنه يرغب في أن يدلل على أننا نقوم بإهدار الأموال، وعموماً فنحن نعاني من أجل تسيير النشاط، ونحتاج دوماً إلى الاجتهاد لنظهر بالشكل الجيد ومن أراد أن يعيننا في إظهار الوجه المشرق للسودان والكرة السودانية فليسهم معنا، ومن لم يرد ذلك فعليه أن لا يعطل خطواتنا بمثل هذه الأقاويل.

 «الشروق» نالت حق نقل المباراة
 قاضينا قناة النيلين الرياضية بسبب مواجهة البايرن

 أكد جمال الوالي قرارهم بمقاضاة قناة النيلية الرياضية السودانية، وذلك بسبب نقلها لمباراة المريخ مع بايرن ميونيخ من دون موافقة النادي، وقال: إن ذلك تم لأننا باختصار شديد هذه الشركة التي وقعنا معها عرضاً ليلعب المريخ المباراة رفضت منحنا الحق في الإعلان داخل الاستاد ورفضت منحنا مبالغ مالية، ومنحتنا فقط تذاكر السفر بالإضافة إلى الإعلان في الشعار وحق البث داخل السودان، وقناة الدوري والكأس القطرية التي تقول قناة النيلين: إنها نقلت عنها لا تملك الحق في منح الشارة لأية قناة في السودان مهما كانت العلاقة التي تربطها بها، لأن هذا الحق حق أصيل للمريخ الطرف في المباراة ولو كان نادي المريخ أو أي ناد سوداني آخر طرفاً في المباراة -وليس له عقد الحق الحصري- لكان في إمكان قناة الكأس أن تعطي من تشاء في السودان، ولو كانت قناة الكأس لها الحق في أن تعطي من تشاء لما استفادت الشركة الألمانية التي تعاقدت مع قنوات رياضية في ألمانيا، وسؤال بسيط والحق في ألمانيا مملوك للشركة الألمانية هل كان بإمكان الدوري والكأس أن تعطي شارة البث لقناة أوروبية أخرى، بالتأكيد لا يمكن، ونحن في السودان نعتقد أن بث المباراة هو حق لنادي المريخ وقمنا بعرضه على كل القنوات الموجودة في السودان، ولم تتقدم لنا سوى قناة الشروق لبث المباراة، وقامت بدفع مبلغ مالي نظير ذلك واتفقنا معها إذا حصلت على إعلان قوي أن تزيدنا في المبالغ المالية المتحصل عليها، ولكن التشويش الذي حصل من قناة أخرى تريد أن تدخل هذا الحدث الكبير دون أن تدفع شيئاً، ونحن في عالم أصبح الإعلام فيه هو العنصر الأساسي، ونحن ليس لدينا عداء مع قناة النيلين حتى يتحدثوا بهذه اللهجة العدائية، وأن يقولوا بأننا أرهقنا خزينة الدولة وأننا أنفقنا المال، وهذا الحديث ساذج ولا يستحق الرد عليه، ولا أعتقد أننا أنفقنا في نادي المريخ أموالاً لبث المباراة، وإنما قناة الشروق هي التي دفعت لنادي المريخ وكان بإمكانها أن تغطي ذلك لو لم يحدث لها هذا التشويش، وحول مبلغ التعويض المطلوب قال جمال الوالي: إن هذا الأمر متروك للإدارة القانونية، ونقول: إن النيلين لو سلكت الطريق الصحيح وطرقت الأبواب عن طريقنا لما كان لنا أن نصل إلى مثل هذا الإسفاف والصراع في غير معترك
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*القلم الأحمر // داوود عبدالحق ابورونق//---
 مباراة تاريخية //---
 • انا التاريخ انا المريخ انا فخر البلد مع بداية عام 2014 حدث رياضي كبير عاشه المريخ زعيم وسيد البلد وبطل السودان الذي نازل فريق البايرن بطل ابطال العالم في مباراة ودية حبية سودانية المانية كانت حلوة وجميلة اكدت علو كعب الكرة السودانية .
 • عطر الزعيم والبافاري سماء الدوحة ونثروا الدرر على ملعب استاد حمد الفخيم الذي امتلأ على سعته بالجماهير السودانية بكل اطيافها ومعهم الجماهير الجزائرية والاثيوبية والقطرية والعربية ورسموا لوحة غاية الروعة والجمال .
 • حدث عالمي نجوم المريخ يلعبون امام ابطال العالم لم يخذل لاعبو المريخ تلك الجماهير الحاضرة والمشاهدة عبر التلفاز صمدوا امام اخوان ريبيري وروبل وفيليب لام وجعلوا المدرب القدير غوارديولا يتحرك من مكانه ويبدل في طريقة لعبه .
 • قدم المريخ مبارة مليئة بالبذل والعطاء وحب الوطن والشعار واستطاعوا ان يواجهوا افضل اندية العالم دون ان يخافوا او يتهيبوا النزال ونالوا الاعجاب والتقدير واكتسبوا الخبرات التى سوف تعينهم مستقبلا 
 • لم نكن ننظر للنتيجة والتى جاءت خفيفة ومبلوعة بهدفين نظيفين لكننا نظرنا للفوائد الكبيرة التى سوف يجنيها المريخ ويكتسبها لاعبوه وظهرت فائدة الاحتكاك في تلك الثقة الكبيرة التي اكتسبها لاعبي المريخ وظهورهم بذلك المنظر البديع وتقديمهم لمباراة تاريخية ستحفر وتكتب في ذاكرة التاريخ الرياضي السوداني 
 • دخل المريخ التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه وعرف نفسه لكل العالم عبر مباراته التاريخية امام البافاري وصبح حديث كل الاوساط الرياضية العالمية وتردد معه اسم الوطن الحبيب كثيرا وقد تسابقت اندية عالمية في طلب ود اللعب مع المريخ وسوف يواجه المريخ فريق ميلان الايطالي يوم 22/1 في اطار معسكره المتواصل بالدوحة 
 • مباراة المريخ امام بايرن ميونخ عددت حققت مكاسب هائلة للسودان فقد تعرف العالم على الكرة السودانية من خلال العرض المميز والمشرف الذي قدمه نجوم المريخ كما ان المباراة ذكر فيها اسم السودان بعيدا عن الحروب والخلافات والاخبار السياسة الضارة والمباراة وحدت كل السودانيين حيث حضر الجميع بمختلف اطيافهم في استاد حمد .
 • ويكفي ما قاله سعادة السيد احمد بن عبدالله نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء القطري وراعي المباراة ان المباراة كانت رسالة سلام لأهل دارفور ونعتبرها بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر مباراة سلام ومحبة بين العالم العربي واوربا كونها جمعت بين فريقين احدهما اوربي والاخر اوربي مؤكدا ان دولة قطر احتضنت هذا اللقاء الودي لانها بلد محبة وسلام للجميع 
 • المباراة التاريخية وحدت الشعب السوداني الذي وقف كله خلف المريخ وبانت علامات الرضا والارتياح على كل سوداني غيور وانتفت وغابت العصبية الا من ابى وهم نفر قليلون لا يرون في المريخ شيئا جميلا ويجب علينا لزاما ان نذكر ونشيد ببعض الكتاب الزرق الذين كتبوا الحقيقة واكدوا ان المريخ شرف الوطن ومنهم الاساتذة / داوود مصطفي وياسر فضل المولي وصلاح الحويج وياسر مختار وقد اسعدني ما كتبه الاستاذ ياسر فضل ( لن نختبي وراء حيطان الشماتة ولن نندس تحت بطاطين الحسد فالمريخ شرف السودان وجعل اسمه يتردد في فضاءات ما سمعت يوما بكرة السودان لا هس ولا زمن جكسا , بلدان لم يزر النجم الاحمر لياليها ولم يهل في مغيبها هلال ) شكرا لكل هلالابي غض الطرف عن العصبية وقال الحقيقة وشجع المريخ وهو يلعب باسم السودان شكرا لك المهندس محمد جعفر والطريفي الحاج والاخ عبدالله قورو ودكتور حسن عوض الله والزاكي حسن وعادل ابومرتضي وكلهم هلالاب وغيرهم اما حبايبى الجعلي وكتاحة ومعهم الرشيد فقد طغت عليهم العصبية وبان لونهم الازرق وهم يبخسون ما قدمه المريخ الذي اذهل واعجب الكل ونقول لهم نتمني لكم الشفاء من مرض التعصب الأعمى .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لجنة التحقيق مع المدينة تسلم توصياتها لعطا المنان

قامت لجنة التحقيق مع اللاعب بكري المدينة امس بتسليم توصياتها لرئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي الهلال اللواء احمد عطا المنان و يجدر ذكره ان اللاعب كان قد اوقف بسبب شريط حفل راقص قبل ايام تم تداوله في المنتيدات الالكترونية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*في الشباك

 عبدالله ابراهيم(قانون)

[email protected]

 (90)دقيقة قدمتنا للعالم

 (90) دقيقة كانت كافية لتعريف العالم بالكرة السودانية عبر ممثلها وزعيمها المريخ امام الفريق الاول علي مستوي العالم حاليا باير ميونيخ الالماني صاحب الشعبية الواسعة وصائد البطولات العالمية وهي فرصة ذهبية عرف كيف يستثمرها المريخ ويحولها الي واقع بعد ان ظن البعض ان الامر مجرد فكرة وحلم لن يتحقق الي ارض الواقع لكنه تحقق, تسعون دقيقة ونيف نقلتنا من المحلية الي رحاب العالمية بعد ان كنا متقوقعين محليا لم نحصد سوي الفشل والهزائم وغبنا عن الوصول الي منصات التتويج الخاريجية, مباراة واحدة قدمت كرتنا الي العالم فاندهش الالمان من مستوانا والجمت الدهشة المدرب الكبير والاول علي مستوي العالم بيب غوارديولا والذي ابدي اعجابه باداء المريخ بل وقال (لم اشاهد فريق افريقي بهذا المستوي والمريخ فريق مميز) وتلك اشادة يجب ان نعتز ونفاخر بها لانه جاءت من مدرب سوبر درب البارسا والبايرن وحصد البطولات واصطاد الالقاب, تسعون دقيقة عرف من خلالها العالم الكرة السودانية عبر المريخ بطل الدوري والكاس ولو لم تتوفر للمريخ هذه الفرصة النادرة في الدوحة من قبل الشركة الراعية لما تعرف الالمان والعالم علي السودان وعلي فريق اسمه المريخ والذي اثبت المريخ جدارته وتميزه واكد علو كعبه وقوته امام البافاري ليلة الخميس وابهر الجميع بالمستوي الذي ظهر به امام بطل العالم واكثر المتفائلين لم يكن يتوقع ان يخسر الاحمر بهدفين فقط امام البايرن ولكن الطموح والرغبة والاصرار وروح لاعبي المريخ كانت حاضرة في الملعب ليجئ الاداء مميزا علي مدار الشوطين ولقد كسب الاحمر عديد الفوائد من المواجهة التاريخية والتي ستظل خالدة في الاذهان ومحفورة في الوجدان لن ينساها الكثيرون خاصة جماهير المريخ وجالياته التي وفدت من جميع دول الخليج لمشاهدة المباراة ومؤازرة العالمي والذي لم يخذل قاعدته فدخل لاعبوه الي الملعب جنبا الي جنب مع لاعبي البايرن , ومن ضمن المكاسب التي خرج بها المريخ ترديد اسمه في كل الوكلات والفضائيات العربية والافريقية والاوربية والعالمية وافراد مساحات واسعة للقاء والمستوي الجيد الذي قدمه المريخ امام ابطال العالم بجانب الفوائد الفنية والتي لا تحصي فالاحمر كسب فريقا قويا ولاعبين مميزين رغم انه مايزال في طور الاعداد ولم يصل لدرجة الجاهزية الكاملة ولكن ما قدمه الفريق من مردود امام البايرن اكد موهبة اللاعب السوداني والذي بقليل من الاهتمام والرعاية يمكنه الاحتراف في الدوريات الاوربية فنحن نحتاج الي الثقة ونحتاج الي تاسيس نهضة كروية شاملة وتشييد ملاعب كرة قدم حديثة والاهتمام بالمراحل السنية وغير ذلك حتي نكون في مقدمة الدول كرويا,وبعد ان ظهر المريخ بمستوي مشرف امام البايرم حق لكروجر ان يفاخر بفريقه ولاعبيه الذين لم يخذلوه كما قاموا بتنفيذ الخطة بحذافيرها ليخرجوا في النهاية بخسارة قليلة ويكسبوا احترام الجميع. نقاط اخيرة انتهت مباراة البايرن, وعلي كروجر طي هذا الملف والتفرغ لقادم المواجهات في معسكر الدوحة. اوقفوا الاحتفالات بالعرض التاريخي والمميز للمريخ لان الفريق مقبل علي مباراة مهمة امام كمبالا سيتي الاوغندي. الافراط في تناول النتيجة واداء المريخ ربما ينعكس سلبا علي الفريق في مبارياته القادمة فالمباراة كانت تجريبية. علينا ان نطوي ملف مباراة البافاري والتقليل من الجرعة الاعلامية الزائدة في بعض الاصدارات الحمراء. صحيح ان المريخ دخل التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه بمواجهته للبايرن ولكن يجب ان يشغل الجميع عما هو اهم. مثل هذا التناول الكبير ربما يؤثر سلبا علي لاعبي الفريق في الموسم الجديد لا سيما افريقيا. يجب ان يكون التركيز منصبا علي مباراة كمبالا حتي يتخطي المريخ التمهيدي ويتقدم خطوات في دوري الابطال. كروجر قال انه طوي ملف مباراة بطل العالم وتفكيره علي لقاء بطلي النمسا وروسيا ومن بعده كمبالا سيتي. مباراتي زينت الروسي وريدبول النمساوي خير تحضير للمريخ قبل اولي معاركه الافريقية الشهر المقبل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كسب المريخ لقاء بايرن شكلاوخسره موضوعا

 لقاء بطل السودان لهذا الموسم مع بطل العالم لهذه الدورة لقاء تاريخى بكل ما تحمل الكلمة ولعل اهم انجازاته ان اكثر دول العالم التى لم تسمع بالكرة السودانية خاصة اوربا وامريكا الجنوبية مركز كرة القدم الان عرفوا ان هناك كرة قدم فى السودان ولاشك انهم اندهشوا لخروج فريق سودانى مغمور بهزيمة هدفين نظيفين فقط امام بطل العالم.
 لهذا فان المريخ كسب المباراة شكلا بحساب النتيجةالا انه فى تقدبيرى الخاص خسرها موضوعا .
 لقد عجبت لمدرب المريخ كروجر وهو يصرح بانه حقق كل الاهداف التى كان يرجوها من المباراة ولعله بهذا الفهم انساق وراء البحث عن النتيجة والخروج باقل هزيمة وهذا هو المكسب الذى خرج به مع انه صرح قبل المباراة انه لا تهمه النتيجة- وهذه حقيقة- لان الهزيمة امام بايرن ميونخ مهما بلغت فانها ليست القضيةفى لقاء يجمع بين فريقين بينهما مساحات شاسعة فنيا ولكن اتضح انه كان يزايد بهذا التصريح بينما كان يعمل بكل ما يملك ان يخرج باقل خسارة ممكنة من اجل المكاسب الاعلامية والجماهيرية لنعرفته وقراءاته للعقلية السودانية والتى لا تعرف غير حساب النتيجة مع انه يعلم ان خصمه فى المباراة لا تشكل النتيجة عنده اى حسابات كما هى رؤية مدرب المريخ الفنية لهذه الفرصة التاريخية التى لاحت له. فى ان يستغلها لمعرفة قدرات لاعبيه فى كافة الخطوط فى الاداء الجماعى وفى بناء الهجمة والقدرة العالية على ختامها كما انه يريدها بصفة خاصة ان توضح له التجربة مدى ماحققه من نجاح فى تسجيلات المحترفين الاجانب او من ضمهم للفريق بعقود احتراف بلغت المليارات وهذا ما لم يحققه اللقاء رغم التيجة.
 صحيح ان المدرب حسنا فعل عندما افسح المجال لاكبر عدد من لاعبيه لان يشاركوا فى المباراة ولكن ما جدوى هذه المشاركة اذا كان المدرب اعدفريقه للمباراة بعقلية دفاعية اسقطت تماما اختبار قدرات لاعبى وسطه فى صنع الهجمات وبصفة خاصى قدرات مهاجميه للوقوف على قدراته الهجومية وهم يواجهون خصما بهذا الحجم ولكنه ادى المباراة بتكتل دفاعى حشدفيه اكثرية لاعبيه امام مرمى الحارس المميز حقا اكرم الهادى الذى شكلت المباراة حقا اختبارا حقيقيا له لما تعرض له من ضغط هجومى بالرغم من كثافة تكتل اللاعبين امام المرمى بحثا عن اقل خسارة ممكنة ليسجل للمريخ بهذا غيابا عن اى دور هجومى للاعبى الوسط ومهاجمى الفريق من المحترفين الذين غاب دورهم تماما خلال مبارا تجريبية يجب ان تستهدف اختبار قدراتهم حيث كالنوا ضيوف شرف الا من مساهماتهم فى دعم الدفاع والتكتل امام مرمى المريخ .ومع ذلك ورغم هذا التكتل فان حارس مرمى المريخ هوالرابح الاول من اللقاءحيث استحق نجومية المباراة بجدارة لانه استطاع ان يطرح نفسه فى سوق الاحتراف كلاعب مميز حقا لانه رغم هذا التكتل الدفاعى فانه كان صمام الامان ا فى انقاذ مرمى المريخ من سيل من الاهداف تهددته اثناء المباراة. حتى سقط من الارهاق
 كذلك فان كروجر لم يحسن اعداد لاعبيه نفسيا حيث ان مثل هذااللقاء ليس تنافسيا حتى يلجا لاعبوه على فرض الرقابة الشخصية على نجوم الخصم وياستخدام العف غير المبرر من بعضهم احياناو الذى يتهدد لاعبين محترفين من طراز مميز ليس لهم من دافع لان يعرضوا انفسهم لخطر الاصابة فى لقاء ودى استثمارى فلاعب هذه الفرق ليس لهم من حافز او دافع حتى يعرضوا انفسهم للخطر من لاعب يختكا بالجسم وليس الكرة .
 ولعلنى اذكر بهذه المناسبة لقاء الهلال مع سانتوس البرازيلى يوم اشترط الهلال على الفريق ان يشترط اشراك بيلية فى المباراة حتى تكتسب قوتها واعلامها ومع ذلك خصص الهلال واللاعب شواطين ليلعب مراقبا له ليحول دونه والكرة فكان ان ضحك بيلية من الذين اشترطوا مشاركته للعب ثم قرروا ان يمنعوه منه لهذا وقف بيلية كالمتفرج قبل يغادرالملعب دون ان يكمل المباراة خوفا على نفسه من الاصابة لتخرج صحافتنا فى اليوم التالى كيف ان شواطين منع افضل لاعبى العالم من اللعب وليتوج نجما لانه منع اللاعب الذى اشترط النادى مشاركته ليرفع من قيمة المباراة ومع ذلك تهددوه بالرقابة الشخصية فى مباراة ليس له من دافع للمشاركة لة للمشاركة لولا انه استجاب لطلبهم كشرط.
 عفوا فى تقديرى الخاص ا الصراع بين اللونين الازرق والاحمر وبين اعلام الناديين الذى يبلغ اعلى درجة الهوس لعب دورا كبيرا فى الا يستفيد المريخ من اللقاء من هذه الفرصة اللتى لاحت له لانه هو الذى حول الاهتمام للنتيجة التى نجح فيها المريخ ليتجنب سخرية الاعلام الازرق بحساب النتيجة التى فرضت نفسها المعيار الوحيد للمباراة .شخصيا لو كنت امحل كروجر لفضلت ان اهزم بالعشرة على ان تحقق لى اللمباراة الاختبار الحقيق لقدرات الفريق فى كافة خطوطه وبصفة خاصةصتع اللعب والهجوم دون اهمال للدفاع . ويالها من مفارقة فبالرغم من التكتل الدفاعى فان اكرم تحمل العبئ الاكبرفى الدفاع عن مرمى المريخ,
 لكل هذا ارى المريخ كسب المباراة شكلا بتحقيقه نتيجة اسكتت هوس الاعلام الازرق وخسرالفوائد التى كان من المهم ان يجنيها فنيا بالعب بطريقة تحقق له اختبار كل خطوط الفريق وبصفة اخص محترفيه الجدد وطنيين واجانب وكيف له اذن ان يحقق ذلك وهو يلعب بطريقة غيبت الوسط الهجومىكما غيبت المهاجمين تماما من اى دور هجومى ولولا تصويبةعنكبة الوحيدة التى علت العارضة لما عرفنا ان هناك مهاجما مريخيا فى الفرقة وان بارين ميونخ يلعب بحارس مرمى.
 ورغم ذلك اقول ان المريخ حقق لنفسه وللكرة السودانية الكثير من هذا اللقاء الا انه اضاع الفرصة الذهبية بسبب هوس جمهور واعلام القمة الذى وجه الحدث رغم اهميته للنتيجة دون سواها فحققها المريخ شكلا واضاع الفرصة موضوعا..
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام فى الممنوع

 طارق أحمد المصطفى

 العصاية السحرية في الفروسية !!

 لازال أعضاء الإتحاد السوداني للرماية يشكون الى طوب الأرض وحفيت أقدامهم بحثا عن رعاية للبطولة العربية التي يستضيفها الإتحاد بمشاركة ( 11 ) دولة عربية بعد أيام قليلة أو حتى ما من شأنه أن يقلل تكلفة الإستضافة التي تجاوزت الـ ( 600 ) ألف جنيه ، وهاهم الآن فى عرض ( 50 ) ألف جنيه قيمة تكلفة برنامج حفل الإفتتاح مصحوب بوجبة عشاء ويمتد البحث أيضا عن جهة ترعى أو تتكفل بهذا البرنامج ووعلى العكس تماما نجد أن أهل الفروسية التي تمر بهم نفس الظروف وهم يستعدون لإستضافة بطولة السودان لإلتقاط الأوتاد الدولية بمشاركة تسعة دول ( نايمين قفا وخاتين فى بطنهم بطيخة صيفي ) رغم أننا فى عز فصل الشتاء وذلك بسبب أن ( أمورهم ظابطة ) ماليا بفضل ( العصاية السحرية ) التي فعلت العجائب بعد أن سخرت كل مجهودات الدولة و ( الحكومة كمان ) من أجل إنجاح تنظيم هذه البطولة الدولية وبدأ سحر العصا مفعوله منذ رعاية البطولة على أعلي مستويات الدولة السيادية مرورا بدعم شولات ( الفتريتة ) إضافة لدعم الشركات والبيوتات التجارية إضافة الى أموال الآلية والدكاكين الجديدة والحمامات ثم توفير ( 50 ) حصان من الشرطة كل هذا بفضل العصاية السحرية التي جعلت بعض كبار القوم في الفروسية من أصحاب ( الحلاقيم الكبيرة ) يتفنون في أساليب ( كسير التلج ) لصاحب العصاية من أجل ضمان نجاح البطولة بعد أن كان صاحب العصاية حتى وقت قريب من ألد أعدائهم بسبب مواقفه المسانده لآلية توفيق أوضاع ميدان سباق الخيل التي تعني القضاء على مصالح البعض الخاصه وقالوا بلا حياء أو خجل أنه يريد إرجاع المنشط ( خمسين عاما الي الوراء ) الى العهد البائد وعهد الديناصورات وذهبوا لأبعد من ذلك عندما حاولو الإطاحة به عقب قرار وزير الرياضة بدمج إتحادات الخيل وذلك عندما تعمدوا عدم دعوته لإجتماع مجلس الإدارة ، والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه ماذا يستفيد السودان ماليا وفنيا من بطولة إلتقاط الأوتاد هذه اللعبة البيئية التي تعتبر أحد لعبات منشط الفروسية وهى لعبة ليست ذات قيمة كالقفز على الحواجز مثلا الذي يعتبر لعبة أولمبية كما أن هذه البطولة لم تجرى لها تصفيات وليس هناك لجنة منظمة لها أو مشرف على البطولة مبعوث من قبل الإتحاد الدولي خاصة وأن الجانب السوداني ( مبيت النية للتار ) كما ذكروا في المؤتمر الصحفى والأغرب من ذلك أن كل شؤون البطولة يديرها شخص واحد !!، نقول أن المستفيد الأول والأخير هم من يبحثون عن الأمجاد الزائفة عبر هذه البطولات التي لاتسمن ولاتغني الرياضة السودانية من جوع ، إلتقاط الأوتاد في النهاية هي أحد رياضات الفروسية وتكوين إتحاد دولي لها يعتبر بدعة جديدة ( لنج ) وإذا إقتنعنا بهذا الحديث فإننا نتوقع في الفترة القادمة أن ينشئ من يمارسون لعبة الكاتا والكوميتي في الكاراتيه إتحادات دولية خاصة بهم وسنسمع في القريب العاجل عن تكوين الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الشاطئية والإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الخماسية وسيشرع من يمارسون الكرة الطائرة الشاطئية الى تكوين إتحاد دولي خاص بلعبتهم . إذا كان البعض في السودان مقتنعا بلعبة إلتقاط الأوتاد أو ( الكلة بالسوداني ) ومبسوط بها غاية الإنبساط بعد تكوين إتحاد دولي خاص بها فلماذا لايشرعون في تكوين إتحاد عام خاص بها يكون رئيسه رأفت عبد الرحمن بلة عضو المكتب التنفيذي للإتحاد الدولي لإلتقاط الاوتاد ولكن بشرط أن يستقيل من سكرتارية إتحاد الفروسية لأنه لايستقيم أن يجمع بين منصبين لأن ذلك مخالف لقانون الرياضة 2003 !!!! 

 يا وزارة وكيلك الله !!

 يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق في تزوير شهادات مدربين رفع الأثقال شنوو ؟؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*شداد يترأس لجنة اعداد لائحة الكرة بالهلال

 اسند مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال رئاسة لجنة اعداد لائحة الكرة في الهلال الى رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السابق الدكتور كمال شداد وهي لائحة على طريقة الاندية العالمية و ذلك لتطبقها اعتبارا من الموسم الحالي لتنظيم عمل القطاع الرياضي و اللاعبين و تعاملهم مع النادي وفق سيستم منظم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 المريخ والهلال فى قمة ودية بالدوحه !
 اتصالات قطرية سودانية على اعلى المستويات تمهد للقاء ديربي سودانى فى الدوحه بين المريخ والهلال يقودها الشيخ احمد بن حمد آل ثانى رئيس نادى الاهلى القطرى والذى تلقى موافقة مبدئية من الناديين على المواجهة المشتركة فى اطار ودى ضمن مهرجان جماهيرى تحت رعاية النادى الاهلى الذى يسعى بكل السبل الى استقطاب الجالية السودانية لتكون جزءا من القاعدة الجماهيرية لعميد الاندية القطرية .
 وكما هو معروف ان رئيس النادى الاهلى كان قد التقي وفدا من نادى المريخ فى الاسبوع الماضى ضم سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام والعقيد صديق على صالح عضو مجلس الادارة , حيث تطرق اللقاء الى مجموعة من القضايا والمشروعات المشتركة التى يسعى الاهلى القطرى لتنفيذها فى اطار سياسته التسويقية لجذب اكبر عدد من اعضاء الجاليات العربية و الاجنبية فى قطر , وهو ذات الاتجاه الذى تسعى اليه عدد من الاندية القطرية التى تتلقى ميزانيات سنوية من الحكومة القطرية تخصص للتسويق والجذب الجماهيرى لمبارياتها فى الدورى القطرى . 
 ادارة الاهلى هى التى تكفلت بكل نفقات معسكر الهلال فى الدوحه والذى يفترض ان تصل بعثته يوم الثلاثاء وتم الحجز لها فى فندق هوليداى ان وبالتالى فان قنوات الاتصال ظلت مفتوحة بين ادارة الاهلى والمسؤولين فى لجنة التسيير بنادى الهلال بغر ض التمهيد لاقامة مباراة القمة بين الناديين الكبيرين ,, لا اريد ان ازيد عن ذلك ولكني اؤكد بان مواجهة المريخ والهلال قد اضحت مسألة وقت فقط وتنتظر اللمسات الاخيرة التى نتوقع ان تكتمل عقب وصول بعثة فريق الهلال الى الدوحه ,, 
 ادارة النادى الاهلي تسعى للحشد والكسب الجماهيرى من وراء هذه المواجهة والتى لن تخرج عن الاطار الودى وربما يدفع فيها الفريقان بلاعبي الصف الثانى وحسب معلوماتى الموثوقة فان المريخ ربما يفتح باب المشاركة فيها للاعبيه المعارين فى الاندية الاخرى حتى لايدخل فى خلاف مع مدربه كروجر الذى لازال يصر ويتمسك بموقفه الرافض والمعلن منذ فترة بعدم خوض اى مباراة مع فريق سودانى فى الدوحه قبل مواجهة كمبالا سيتى فى تمهيدى دورى الابطال .
 فى كل الاحوال فان اهتمام ادارة النادى الاهلي باقامة هذه المباراة وتحمله لنفقات معسكر الهلال يؤكد ماذهبنا اليه بان الحضور الجماهيرى المميز فى مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ والتشجيع المشرف لاعضاء الجالية السودانية على مختلف انتماءاتهم هو مايحفز اى نادى قطرى لدعوة انديتنا خاصة المريخ والهلال للتبارى فى الدوحه التى تعانى ملاعبها من ضعف الاقبال الجماهيرى رغم الاسماء اللامعة من المحترفين الاجانب الذين يتواجدون فى دورى نجوم قطر وفى مقدمتهم نجم الكرة الاسبانية وهداف ريال مدريد السابق راؤول غونزاليس محترف نادى السد القطرى ,, نأمل ان تقام هذه المباراة فى اجواء ودية خالية من العصبية والحساسية المفرطة حتى تكون فتحا جديدا لانديتنا وجماهيرنا فى ظل وجود الاعلام المتطور والاكثر مشاهدة فى دولة قطر .
 وضع النقاط فوق الحروف
 مسلسل الاكاذيب والاخبار المضللة حول مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ دفع شركة بافاريا التى اشرفت على تنظيم ورعاية المباراة لعقد مؤتمر صحفى فى الدوحه مساء امس بحضور العقيد صديق على صالح تم فيه توضيح كافة المعلومات الصحيحة ووضع النقاط فوق الحروف حول الاتفاق الذى تم بين المريخ والشركة وكذلك حول حقوق بث المباراة فى السودان ,, حيث اكد وكيل الشركة المصرى محمد محسن انهم لم يطلبوا اى مبالغ ماليه من المريخ بل ان المريخ هو من حصل على مبالغ مالية مقدرة مقابل حضوره واقامة معسكره فى الدوحه وحصوله على حقوق البث التلفزيونى , وقال ان العقد الموقع بين الشركة والمريخ اشتمل على كافة النصوص القانونية التى تم اعتمادها لاحقا من شركة فلوكسواجن التى تنظم معسكر بايرن موينيخ فى الدوحه .
 العقيد صديق من جانبه جدد تاكيده بان مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ سيعرف كيف يحافظ على حقوقه ولديه من الخطوات التى سيقوم بها فى الايام القادمة وكان يشير بذلك الى تصرف قناة النيلين التى بثت المباراة رغم ان النادى منح الحقوق الحصرية لقناة الشروق ,, 
 ماجاء على لسان وكيل الشركة وكذلك ماصرح به العقيد صديق على صالح نتمنى ان يكون الحلقة الاخيرة فى هذا المسلسل السخيف رغم اننا منذ البداية كنا على علم بان ماينشر هو مجرد اكاذيب وتضليل الغرض منه التبخيس والترويج للصحف الكاسدة .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(قوون)
 قوون قامت بزيارة النادي في الدوحة: اهلي قطر يرتب للقاء الهلال والمريخ
 كاريكا عاد وينخرط في التمارين ولجنة التحقيق حققت مع بكري
 نجوم الملعب يقودون مالي لاسقاط نيجيريا وينذرون الهلال
 رئيس الهلال يلحق ببعثة الفريق بمعسكر الدوحة
 النابي ينقل التحضيرات لمربع جديد ويركز علي السرعة وبناء الهجمات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الزعيم)
 سفيرة ألمانيا لدي الدوحة تكرم جمال الوالي
 شركة بافاريا تقاضي قناة الدوري والكأس ومديرها يقول: الحديث عن اموال دفعها المريخ نكتة سخيفة
 زينت الروسي يصل الثلاثاء ويواجه الزعيم بالسبت .. شركة سوداني ترعي الاحمر في كل مبارياتة بالدوحة
 الوالي: سنشيد المجمع التجاري وفندق اللاعبين
 اكرم الهادي يزور الاسطورة حامد بريمة في منزله ويتزود بنصائحه
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الأسياد)
 وهم مريخي جنن العالم
 البشير رئيسا لبعثة الهلال للدوحة .. ولجنة برئاسة شداد لإعداد اللائحة العالمية بفريق الكرة
 كاريكا يعود امس ويكمل عقد الاسياد وينخرط في التدريبات
 الهلال يكثف تحضيراتة الصباحية والمسائية .. وقطر تتأهب لاستقباله
 لجنة عليا برئاسة الحاج عطا المنان لتحويل الهلال لشركة مساهمة عامة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(المشاهد)
 بواسطة رجل الاعمال صابر محمد احمد شريف: الهلال يواجه برشلونة بالدوحة
 الهلال يواصل التحضيرات علي فترتين والنابي يفاجئ الاقمار بتمارين شاقة
 تألق بشه والمعلم واتير والبعثة تطير الي الدوحة برئاسة البشير
 عطا المنان: تحويل الهلال الي شركة مساهمة خيار عالمي
 المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم ويؤكد قيام لقاء الفريق الروسي في موعده
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الهدف)
 مليون دولار ارباح العالمي من مواجهة البافاري
 لام لـ(الهدف): تجربة بطل السودان افادتنا .. حياتو: المريخ شرف القارة السمراء
 (بافاريا) تسخر من اعلام الهلال .. ومدير الشركة يؤكد: سنقيم معسكرا للهلال حال دفعوا لنا 12 مليارا
 صديق: الحديث عن مقاضاة النيلين سابق لآوانه .. الاحمر يعود للتدريبات صباحا ومساءً
 الوالي: نعرف اهداف من يروجون الاشاعات .. رجل اعمال هلالي يتبرع بـ(1000) ريال لكل لاعب بالعالمي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(عالم النجوم)
 النابي يفاجئ لاعبي الهلال بأغرب طلب
 بكري المدينة: لا ألتفت للشائعات وخلوني في حال يا ناس
 الهلال يعتذر عن ملاقاة الاسماعيلي .. البشير رئيسا لبعثة الدوحة
 امين عام الهلال: مباراتنا مع المريخ في الدوحة لن تزيد عن 20 دقيقة
 بعثة الازرق تتوجه الي الدوحة بالثلاثاء .. مدير الكرة بالهلال: من الصعب خوض مباراة ودية قبل السفر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثلاثي المبدع دوما ابو البنات والاستاذ ابراهيم عطية ومحمد النادر على الابداعات
وموفقين دوما يارائعين

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(آخر لحظة)
 كروجر يجدد رفضه لمواجهة الهلال بالدوحة
 مريخ الفاشر يفقد الاتصال بالعجب
 الحاج عطا المنان يقدم ورقة تحويل الهلال لشركة مساهمة عامة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(اليوم التالي)
 الهلال يتدرب علي فترتين .. وبعثتة تغادر الي الدوحة بالثلاثاء
 الاهلي شندي يغادر الي القاهرة فجر الخميس
 الشركة المنظمة لمباراة الاحمر والبايرن تؤكد عدم دفع المريخ مبلغ مالي نظير المواجهة
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*صباحكم سعاده تسلمو شباب  الصفوى على الابداع
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا  ياشباب  علي المجهود الجميل  .. والله قربتونا  من  الزعيم  
وكاننا  كنا نعانق  الزعيم  بدوحه العرب  تسلموا  والله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


غوارديولا وفيليب لام يشيدان بالعالمي ..ومدير شركة بافاريا يسخر من الاعلام الأزرق
تأكيد مواجهتي الاحمر مع زنت والنمساوي ..والوالي يؤكد : لقاء كمبالا سيتي سيقام باستاد الخرطوم
الجهاز الفني للمريخ يكثف الجرعات
لاعبو المريخ يحصلون على راحة
أعلن بناء فندق للنادي .. الوالي يجتمع مع رابطة المريخ بالدوحة
المدير العام لشركة بافاريا يسخر ويقول : حصلت على شقة وسيارة من المريخ
ممثل بافاريا والعقيد يوضحان الحقائق
مدرب البايرن ولاعبوه يشيدون بانصار الأحمر
فيليب لام يشيب بتجربة الأحمر
ماتياس زامر : غوارديولا خاض مباراة المريخ بكامل قوته
الاحمر يواجه زنت وريدبول من دون مقابل
..والروسي يصل الثلاثاء
الالماني يمنح اللاعبين راحة 24 ساعة
المريخ يعود الى التدريبات اليوم ومباراة بايرن ميونخ تسيطر على معسكر الاحمر
اللاعبون يتحدثون عن اللقاء التاريخي ويستمتعون بالاشادات ويتاهبون لتقديم الافضل امام الروسي والنمساوي
نجوم الفرقة الحمراء يتطلعون الى الاستفادة من مكاسب لقاء البافاري وياملون مواجهته من جديد
الجهاز الفني يخطط الى تكثيف الجرعات والتركيز على الجوانب التكتيكية مع دخول المعسكر المرحلة الثانية
المعد  البدني للمريخ يكشف للصدى ملامح المرحلة المقبلة .. كاستن : سنرفع ايقاع  التحضيرات اعتبارا من اليوم واللاعبون سيكونون مرهقين امام زنت .. وجهنا  رسالة قوية للعالم فيها هناك فريق محترم في السودان اسمه المريخ واوصلنا  صوتنا الى الاندية الافريقية



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


سفيرة ألمانيا لدي الدوحة تكرم جمال الوالي
شركة بافاريا تقاضي قناة الدوري والكأس ومديرها يقول : الحديث عن اموال دفعها المريخ نكتة سخيفة
زينت الروسي يصل الثلاثاء ويواجه الزعيم بالسبت .. شركة سوداني ترعي الاحمر في كل مبارياتة بالدوحة
الزعيم يعود لتدريباته على فترتين اليوم
الوالي يؤكد لرابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة بناء المجمع التجاري وفندق اللاعبين
السفيرة الالمانية بالدوحة تكرم جمال الوالي
اكرم الهادي يزور الاسطورة حامد بريمة في منزله ويتزود بنصائحه
بعد بث النيلين للقاء المريخ والبايرن .. بافاريا تقاضي قناة الدوري والكاس القطرية
سوداني ترعي المريخ في بقية مبارياته بالدوحة
مدير شركة بافاريا : السؤال عن اموال دفعها المريخ للبايرن نكتة سخيفة
جمال الوالي يعقد جلسة مع رابطة المريخ بالدوحة .. الرئيس  شكر الرابطة على  المجهود الجبار وقدم تنويرا عن مستقبل النادي في الاستثمار .. وعد بمنح  بطاقات لابناء الاحمر بالخارج للتصويت في كل الجمعيات العمومية واعلن عن  قيام تجمع لكل روابط المريخ بالدول العربية
نائب رئيس المريخ يدلي بافادات مهمة .. عبد الصمد : سنقاضي قناة الدوري  والكاس ومباراة القمة اجتهاد اعلامي .. اندية قطرية طلبت مواجهة الفريق  وفوائد المواجهة التاريخية لاتحصى ولاتعد .. الاستثمار لم يكن مرضيا امام  البايرن وعرفنا السلبيات وسنستفيد منها في المستقبل
عقب الراحة السلبية امس .. الفرقة الحمراء تعود للتحضيرات اليوم على فترتين استعدادا لزينت الروسي 
الجنرال يركز على تمارين اللياقة البدنية ويصحح اخطاء البايرن 
نجوم الاحمر يؤكدون الاستفادة من لقاء بطل العالم ويتعاهدون على تقديم الافضل
حيدر احمد التوم المحامي يكتب : قناة النيلين تعدت قانونا على حقوق نادي  المريخ .. حق البث خاص ولاعلاقة له بموارد الدولة او التمكين المذكور على  لسان نائب مدير القناة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


مليون دولار ارباح العالمي من مواجهة البافاري
لام لـ(الهدف): تجربة بطل السودان افادتنا .. حياتو: المريخ شرف القارة السمراء .. (بافاريا) تسخر من اعلام الهلال 
محمد محسن : سنقيم معسكرا للهلال حال دفعوا لنا 12 مليارا
الاحمر يعود للتدريبات صباحا ومساء
ثلاثي المجلس يجتمعون بكونكورد
الهدف تكشف : رئيس النادي العربي خلف سيارة اكرم
نجوم القمة القدامى يشاركون في مهرجان الاهلي القطري
الوالي: نعرف اهداف من يروجون الاشاعات 
عبد الصمد : سوداني قدمت عرضا لرعاية المريخ الموسم المقبل
نجوم المريخ يتسوقون بالدوحة
حياتو يهنئ المريخ
فيما هنا مدرب بورندي الفرقة الحمراء .. ميشو : اتوقع ان يذهب المريخ بعيدا في دوري الابطال
الفنان محمد عيسى يزور معسكر المريخ
في مؤتمر صحفي للمريخ وبافاريا .. صديق: الحديث عن مقاضاة النيلين سابق لآوانه 
يوكسل يسخر من الشائعات الزرقاء
اسامة عطا المنان : مليون دولار ارباح المريخ من مواجهة البافاري
رجل اعمال هلالي يتبرع بـ(1000) ريال لكل لاعب بالعالمي
الهدف تواجدت في المؤتمر الصحفي للقائد باسباير .. لام : المواجهة امام المريخ افادتنا والاحمر به عدد من اللاعبين المميزين


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاص ..شركة البافارى تقاضى قناة الكاس بسبب (النيلين) وتعلن عن مباراة المريخ وزينت الروسى


قال محمد محسن المدير الاقليمى لشركة البافارى فى قطر انهم شرعوا رسميا  فى مقاضاة قناة الدورى والكأس بسبب منحها حق البث لقناة النيلين واضاف  المصرى محسن فى حديثه للزميل عوض الجيد الكباشى بالدوحة مساء اليوم ان  المريخ لم يدفع لهم اى مبالغ بخصوص مباراة البايرن موينخ وانا ما تردد غير  صحيحة والقصد منه معروف وكشف عن وصول فريق زينت الروسى لملاقاة المريخ يوم  18 يناير القادم وشكر ممثل الشركة ادارة المريخ على تعاملها الجيد وتمنى  لهم معسكر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب يفاجئ مريخ الفاشر بغيابه عن تجمع اللاعبين واغلاق هاتفه الجوال

فاجأ  فيصل العجب لاعب المريخ السابق ناديه الجديد مريخ الفاشر بالغياب عن تجمع  لاعبيه امس بفرع الرياضة العسكرية واغلاق هاتفه الجوال وقالت المصادر ان  مدرب الفريق محسن سيد حاول كثيرا الاتصال بالاعب لكن وجد هاتفه مغلقا ثم  تخلف عن التجمع الاول للنادي الذي يستعد للموسم الجديد ما اثار غضب المدرب  والجهاز الفني
وحسب المصادر فان محسن سيد طلب عدم الاستعجال ومعرفة الاسباب التي جعلته  يتخلف عن التدريب بعد ان جاهر البعض بانتقادات العجب ذاكرا ان قائد المريخ  السابق ربما له اسباب جعلته يتخلف عن الحضور الي الملعب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قام بشحنها الى الخرطوم ..رئيس النادي العربي خلف سيارة اكرم

كشفت  تقارير صحفية ان  رئيس نادي العربي القطري هتمي بن علي الهتمي هو من يقف  خلف هدية السيارة التي قدمت الي حارس المريخ اكرم الهادي سليم بعد تالقه في  المواجهة الماضية امام بايرن ميونيخ الالماني ووعد   اكرم بأستلامه  السيارة بالسودان بعد قيام رئيس النادي العربي بشحنها الي العاصمة الخرطوم  خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اكرم الهادي يزور الاسطورة حامد بريمة في منزله

سجل  حارس المريخ المتالق اكرم الهادي زيارة للاسطورة حامد بريمة (الثروة  القومية) حارس السودان والمريخ الاسبق بمنزله بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة التي  يقيم فيها بريمة منذ سنتين وقضي اكرم مع حامد وقتا طويلا واستمع فيه  للكثير من النصائح المفيدة من الاسطورة حامد الذي اوصي اكرم بالمحافظة علي  لياقته الذهنية والتركيز علي التدريبات الاضافية وممارسة السلوك الاحترافي  والذود عن شعار المريخ من اجل بناء مجد كروي يخلده تاريخ الرياضة السودانية  ومن جانبه وعد اكرم حامد بريمة بعطاء مميز خلال الفترة المقبلة والقتال من  اجل البطولات المحلية والقارية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
خطوة أولي ناجحة..!!

×صحيح  أن المريخ رفع رأس القارة الافريقية بعد أداءه المشرف خلال جولة البفاري  الاخيرة،وصحيح أن الاداء كان مميزا ويؤكد علي تميز المريخ بعد الإضافات  النوعية التي دخلت كشفه خلال التسجيلات الماضية،لكن ذلك لا يعني بأن الفريق  بات مؤهلا للمنافسة علي كأس الابطال والبطولات المحلية.

×المريخ  سادتي يفتقد الكثير من المتطلبات التي تكفيه للمنافسة علي الالقاب خلال  الموسم الحالي،فبرغم التميز(والعالمية) الا ان الاحمر دخل في بداية مشوار  التحضيرات،وأعتقد أن الفريق بدأ التحضير للموسم الجديد بعد انتهاء جولته  العالمية الاخيرة،فالفترة السابقة احتوت علي تحضيرات مكثفة كان الغرض منها  التحضير لجولة البايرن التاريخية.

×ظروف الاعداد لجولة بطل العالم  فرضت علي الجهاز الفني تجاهل العديد من التدريبات البدنية والتكتيكية،حتي  يتسني للأحمر تشريف انصاره أمام البفاري وقد تحققت أمنية الجهاز  الفني،واعتقد أن الاعداد الحقيقي قد بدأ للتو.

×كروجر حاول بقدر  المستطاع تحضير الفريق لجولة البايرن،فتلك الجولة كانت تعني الكثير من  الفوائد للاعبين،ما يعني تحول الفريق للمرحلة الأولي من الاعداد  الفعلي،والثانية من معسكر قطر،ويقيني أن الالماني كروجر قسم المعسكر  لفترتين الأولي قبل أنطلاق جولة البفاري والثانية بعد الجولة.

×كروجر  ينشد التطور في الموسم القادم ما يعني بأن الفريق يجب تعريضه لتدريبات  بعينها حتي يتسني له الثبات خلال موسمه المليء بالمهام الصعبة علي  المستويين المحلي والافريقي،وهو ما يضع الألماني يفكر في الكيفية التي  تناسب المريخ ولاعبيه حتى يخرج كل ما لديهم خلال المشوار الجديد.

×ظللنا  نؤكد بأن الالماني رجل واقعي وتلك الصفة بالذات تعني بأن المرحلة القادمة  ستكون مرحلة في غاية الصعوبة بالنسبة للاعبين،وهو ما ينفي الاعتقاد الذي  دخل الي نفوس انصار الفريق بعد الجولة الاخيرة،بأن اللاعبين بلغوا الكمال.

×جولة  البفاري قدمت الجرعة المعنوية للمريخ ومدربه الشاطر،والمتبقي هو تحويل تلك  الجرعة المعنوية لأرضية الملعب خلال التدريبات،وهو الامر الذي يوفر نسب  عالية من نجاح اللاعبين في تشرب الأسلوب الذي ينوي كروجر تطبيقه خلال  الموسم الحالي.

عدم الموضوع في حد زاتو موضوع

×تلك الجملة  تصف الحالة التي دخل فيها الاعلام الازرق بعد تألق المريخ خلال جولة بطل  العالم،ويبدوا ان الاعلام الازرق إذا لم ينشر الجهل في نفوس المشجعين لن  يرضي طموحات فريقه المحلية،أو هكذا يبدو لنا الامر.

×لم تجد الاقلام  الهلالية ما تكتبه بعد أن مات الحلم بهزيمة المريخ بنتيجة تاريخية أمام  البفاري في مهده،وذلك الامر أثر علي مضمون المادة الصحفية التي خرجت لتسميم  الوسط الرياضي بعد التميز الكبير للمريخ أمام بطل العالم.

×علي  الاعلام الازرق المكحل بعمي(الحقد)أن يعلم بأن القراء الهلالاب يعقلون  بالواقع الكروي،فالجميع بات يعرف الحقائق قبل أن تتوسع في نشرها الصحف  فالعالم اصبح(شاشة)صغيرة،وتلك الحقيقة أن كان الاعلام الازرق
يجهلها،حينها عليه التحول لمهنة اخري غير الصحافة.

×محاولة  زر الغبار لتغبيش الحقائق التي ارسلها المريخ للعالم خلال جولته الودية  الاخيرة،لن يعدو كونه محاولة يائسة تهدف لتغيب العقل والمنطق،وهي محاولة  توضح جهل صاحبها في المقام الاول.

في القائم

×خلال حديثه للصحف تحدث السيد عبد الصمد عن تفكير الادارة في الغاء جولة المريخ الودية المقبلة أمام بطل روسيا.

×لو  أقدم المجلس علي تلك الفعلة فسيكون في ذلك الامر تصغير(لعالمية المريخ)كيف  ذلك والفرق الكبيرة لا تقوم بألغاء برامجها الأعدادية علي هذا النحو.

×المريخ  أتفق مع ادراة شركة بفاريا علي قيام الجولة وتم تحديد مواعيدها وذلك الامر  يعني ضرورة تجنب فكرة الغاءها،حتي وأن توفر للمريخ ملاقاة
فريق افضل.

×عالمية المريخ تعني تمسكه بالبرنامج الاعدادي الذي سافر من أجله إلي دولة قطر،عوضاً عن دولة الامارات كما كان يخطط مدربه الالماني.

×لو تحقق للمريخ خوض القاء القادم في مواعيده بجانب تجريب الفريق امام بطل النمسا حينها سيكون المعسكر قد حقق اغراضه.

×مثلما  رفض الالماني كروجر طلبات الفرق لملاقاة المريخ اعداديا يجب علي الادارة  احترام وعودها مع ضرورة ترك الجهاز الفني يقسم فترات المعسكر بطريقته التي  يشاء.

×من حق المريخاب المفاخرة بتميز فريقهم،ولكن ليس من حقهم تأكيد وصول الفريق للمستوي الذي يؤهله للمنافسة علي الالقاب.

×الثبات  في القمة صعب تلك الرسالة الاولي التي بعثها البايرن خلال الجولة،ونتمني  الاستفادة منها في توفير الاجواء التي تعين الجهاز الفني علي بناء المريخ  للمستقبل القريب والبعيد.

×لا اعتقد بأن جائزة الكرة الذهبية ستذهب  للمميز ربيري وهو يستحقها بعد أن حقق كل الالقاب مع البفاري،من قبله فاز  حارس الريال كاسياس بكل الالقاب ولم ينافس علي الكرة الذهبية.

×جائزة  الكره الذهبية فقدت مصداقيتها خلال الاعوام الماضية بعد أن تم تفصيلها  بقياس يناسب الارجنتيني ميسي،واليوم كرستيانو ليس بأحق من
ريبري.

شبك خارجي

البداية تبشر بخواتيم افضل!!

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*اللهم صلي علي بدر الكمال احترافية وفهم اعلامي كبير ربنا يحفظك يا حبيب 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*التحية للثلاثي (ابو البنات - ابراهيم عطية - محمد شواكيش ) 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً ابو البنات شكراً محمد النادر شكراً كسلاوي ربنا ما يحرمنا منكم يا شباب 
المنبر بيكم منور ويشع ضياء
*

----------

